# How To Tell If Your Dog Is Involved In A Sex Scandal



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

How To Tell If Your Dog Is Involved In A Sex Scandal


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Now that's funny…. I don't care who you are…..That dog looks guilty, just like the guys in the photos….Same grin…..Caught in the act…...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BENTWOOD (Jul 9, 2013)

Hilarious!....and so true too.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Now that's funny right there.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

busted!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

funny !


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Greg The Cajun: "...How To Tell If Your Dog Is Involved In A Sex Scandal…"*

WOW! Greg you are so RIGHT about this! Wow, just wow!


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

LOL Greg….too funny.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep, he got nailed - just like the rest of 'em. Funny stuff.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I will admit that I was a dog, in the past, before I was married. But "I have NOT sinned against you", since I got married, 32 years ago.

The best part of this is when one of the above fellahs excoriated one of the others, and was then found out.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"...The best part of this is when one of the above fellahs excoriated one of the others, and was then found out…."*

You mean that guy who slept with his math teacher while in H.S.?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bahhh haaaa haaaaaahaa


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

How to tell if your dog is involved in a sex scandal?

It has been spending entirely too much time at school. http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/maryland-teacher-sex-family-dog-cops-article-1.1358471


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Great Post!!!
Mike


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Great Post!!! 
Mike


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hilarious!

@patcollins: Did you read the comments to the story you linked? Someone called it a case of "ruff" sex.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh yea, this is local news for me, unfortunately.


----------

